# what do the abbreviations mean?



## GrandMasterK (Mar 4, 2007)

Like in Mozarts work the KV and the number after it and Fasch's FWV and Beethoven's BWV.

Also does anybody have a link or something that explains how the minor and major things work and why it's important for something like "in c minor" to be in the title?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's something akin to opus numbers, except for some composers, you see the initials of the person who catalogued the compositions, as in the case of Mozart, or 'Works by XXXXXXX' in some non-English, usually European, language.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opus_number

BTW, BWV is JSB's. LvB uses Op.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

They're all for different reasons. When Mozart died, the person who catalogued his works was called Koechel, hence the K. BWV is actually Bach's form of catalogueing, translating to "Catalogue of bach's Works". Schubert uses D for some reason, and Vivaldi something else. The key is mentioned in the title to make pieces easier to refer to, and so you can feel really smug saying the whole title


----------

